# Results from endoscopy/colonoscopy relating to IBS/Odor/Food Reactions



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

I know this may seem irrelevant, however the endoscopy came back completely fine, the endoscopy came back pretty good,
except for a little inflammation in the ileum, so, I get to wait another 10 weeks for a MRI of the small intestines to see. F*ckin great, however the G.I's I have been seeing are committed to finding out what is wrong with me, so maybe they can find a physical issue, you guys can take it back to your G.I.'s and present it to them for them to check it out.

I have a question though, for the guys that have way more knowledge than me about the digestive system, what are some possible problems that occur specifically in the small intestines that may seem relevant? If any?


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi D.

It's great that you've come back negative regarding the endoscopy tests.

In terms of what may be troubling you, the doctors tests might be specific such as visual detection of imflammation, chrohns disease, pollups, and other unnatural growths, but may not have included such things as how the intestinal system actually performs.

Many of us outwardly have very healthy looking intestinal tract, but due to genetic or environmental factors, it doesn't seem to perform very well.

Environmental issues might include diet, nervous disposition, undesirable bacterial flora, influences of drugs & alcohol, and non active lifestyle.

Genetic factors might include dysfunctional digestive organs with symptoms such as specific food intolerances and/or allergies, length of digestive tract and others.

It's very good to eliminate obvious damage to the intestinal tract, but it's the currently unknown variables which are the main cause of our problems.

For example, why are some of us intolerant of lactose and fructose?
What causes it and how can we reverse it?
Why is our waste a smelly mess, whilst others eliminate very satisfactorally?

Sometimes I think it would be great to actuall find something.
Then we could possibly treat it.

Are you going to ask for the gas tests to determine whether you are fructose and/or lactose intolerant?



DevilOnMyBack said:


> I know this may seem irrelevant, however the endoscopy came back completely fine, the endoscopy came back pretty good,
> except for a little inflammation in the ileum, so, I get to wait another 10 weeks for a MRI of the small intestines to see. F*ckin great, however the G.I's I have been seeing are committed to finding out what is wrong with me, so maybe they can find a physical issue, you guys can take it back to your G.I.'s and present it to them for them to check it out.
> 
> I have a question though, for the guys that have way more knowledge than me about the digestive system, what are some possible problems that occur specifically in the small intestines that may seem relevant? If any?


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

hey BQ, 
I've been tested for giardia, lactose intolerance, fructose malabsorbtion, celiac, chrons, and recently upper and lower scopes with biopsies and still nothing.

In my diet however I do not consume the lactose enzyme, so I'm treating it as if I do have a lactose intolerance. I have a strict diet that I follow well, which has given me good control over the smell, however after prolonged periods of sitting I get the smell. However, work (5 - 7 hour shifts at a grocery store) and going to the gym, or going out with friends doesn't trigger smells anymore.

So I'm pretty much at most people's point where they have no more answers, just doing tests after tests. I've got all the menial ones out of the way, and I'm moving on to other ones.

so yeah.


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

How long did you suffer with the condition?

It's good that what you've been doing is having good control over your symptoms.

Do you think that whatever it was, it can take awhile for your body to fully adjust to its new environment/habit?

Is it possible there's a psychological element causing subtle dilation?



DevilOnMyBack said:


> hey BQ,
> I've been tested for giardia, lactose intolerance, fructose malabsorbtion, celiac, chrons, and recently upper and lower scopes with biopsies and still nothing.
> 
> In my diet however I do not consume the lactose enzyme, so I'm treating it as if I do have a lactose intolerance. I have a strict diet that I follow well, which has given me good control over the smell, however after prolonged periods of sitting I get the smell. However, work (5 - 7 hour shifts at a grocery store) and going to the gym, or going out with friends doesn't trigger smells anymore.
> ...


----------



## DevilOnMyBack (Aug 30, 2012)

been suffering for 3 years, yeah im sure there is environmental triggers too, I know it is, being in class isnt helpful with bare people isnt the greatest feeling, but i developed an attitude of not giving a fuck about others, more snappy lol, even with that though there is definitely evironmental triggers.

take my work for example: I work 5-7 hour shifts at a grocery store thats a reasonable temp, awesome atmosphere, cool manager and co workers 4 days a week, n I don't get reactions. I'm constantly helping people out and talking to lots of people i've never met before, a LG'ers worst nightmare right? well its not for me. I theorize that its because I'm constantly walking, and not sitting down. maybe thats something to look into. and I will def look into that dialtion and what Pengu said about sitting, still lots to investigate



pengu said:


> smart little kid. I was also thinking intolerance is a trigger. Funny how you mentioned sitting. A friend of mine with this condition got tested and whenever the doctor applied any sort of stimulation to the sphincters it would instantly produce gas. I dont know how that works but it certainly makes sense. Which means clenching or whatever just makes it worse. I've got a theory that the reason hemms and mucosal prolapse matters is cause its probably physically stimulating the sphincter and causing leaky gas, Someone should take some drugs or local anasthetic to try this out. A friend told me that when people are put under, even thought their anuses is gaping wide, they have no odor. I'm high as $$$$$$ so I hope this makes sense. Get you. some butt drugs. STAT





Common Response said:


> How long did you suffer with the condition?
> 
> It's good that what you've been doing is having good control over your symptoms.
> 
> ...


----------

